# Bank Holiday Coloured Watch Ie Non-monochrome



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> up in the lovely NE for a long weekend.
> 
> I only brought one watch!
> 
> ...


So Mr Tips can play I thought we`d try a coloured watch theme, it doesn`t have to have much as long as there`s some









I`m at work wearing this one at the moment...

*Alpha `Submariner` 21 jewels*










Later when I start my rounds I`ll swap over to this....

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas cal.6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

I gues ill wear this for 5 minutes then its getting packed up -sold


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Orange?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Does a Stirling Silver dial and a 10K Gold filled case fit the bill?

Are Silver and Gold considered "colours" ?

The grade 770 movement inside it still runs at +4 seconds a day, not bad for a middle class watch that has a fashionable case ( or so it was in 1956) and cost most people a months wages.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A red Raketa to start the day:










Cheers


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The pic sucks. But, I swear in the light of day, this full lume dial displays just about every color in the spectrum. (or I'm smoking some really good herb)










But, turn the lights off, and you'll see its true colors.










Mighty fine work, Roy.

(no holiday here, but hope y'all enjoy yours)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hmm, something thats on its way and is colorful ie non-monochrome







, but you have to go to pocket watches to see the rest

lots of gold too on this piece


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Seiko Pilot Chrono thingy for me...










Later,

William


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Glycine Combat 4










or for _really_ colourful, on its original strap:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT29


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

quoll said:


> Glycine Combat 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 710 has taken a shine your Glycine combat Quoll









And she usually gets what she wants...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A bit of green for me then.....


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll play, swaped to this for the bank holiday


















Mike


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A purple-dialled (dialed??? - no matter) Orient for me today. This one pretty much matches the colour of my complexion, after having spent the majority of the weekend on the booze.










Rob


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Orange?


OK by me John.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm off to Castle Combe race track later to watch rich people prang their Porsche's and Ferrari's, (alway's give me a childish sense of satisfaction  ). So I'll probably be wearing this:










Although if you want a bit more colour I might wear this



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Large portion of U.S.blue for me today then.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Am going to go with this today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I fancy a large portion of Orange again today









O&W Diver










Cheers

Mark


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Wearing this today










If thats not colourful enough...

Later on, after a few glasses of wine, will change to this


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Roger said:


>


My kind of colours!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Sicura in blue


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've switched to another orange one:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> I'm off to Castle Combe race track later to watch rich people prang their Porsche's and Ferrari's, (alway's give me a childish sense of satisfaction  ). So I'll probably be wearing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whats the second one? im in love


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got up & have put this one on....

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed to this one; Royce Diver


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats superb Alan









Makky, that Skyliner is damn fine too, I love it......


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Thats superb Alan


Thanks Jase, the pic doesn't really do it justice though!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Alan, that Royce is bleeding lovely


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Alan, that Royce is bleeding lovely


Thanks Phil, think I was fortunate to be able to get it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very cool Alan


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very cool Alan


Thanks Mac, as it seems popular I will post some more pics in the divers forum later as I didn't mean to hijack the thread


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool Alan
> ...


No need to appologise Alan, wouldn't be RLT if a thread didn't get hijacked now and again


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

An interesting challenge - most of my watches are largely black, white and silver, and most shades thereof.

My only coloured ones are a Seiko 6139 (and one has already been shown) and this:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stanford said:


> An interesting challenge - most of my watches are largely black, white and silver, and most shades thereof.
> 
> My only coloured ones are a Seiko 6139 (and one has already been shown) and this:


Another cool one


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers,
> ...


Hi, it's an unbranded flyback chrono with a Baumgartner 590 movement. The hour, and minute subdials run continuously and are reset with pusher at 8h. The second hand is resetable whilst the chrono feature is running. A very useful feature IMHO.

The case is one piece fibreglass with access to the movement throught the front. Because of the case material despite it being a large watch (42 mm without crown and pusher, 15mm deep with 22 lug width) it is very light and comfortable.

I bought it off fleabay a few years back as NOS, I seem to remember the seller claiming it had some connection with Breitling/Wakmann. Wishful thinking on his behalf I think but might be worth a search though.

A few more pics for you.




























Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Gary, whats your camera/lighting set up? You always post exceptionally clear sharp pics


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Gary, whats your camera/lighting set up? You always post exceptionally clear sharp pics


Hi Jase,

Camera's a Nikon D50, I've got various lenses but my fav for watch pics is a AF Micro Nikkor 60mm 1:2.8 D, great lens IMHO. Lighting is all natural, I use a few pieces of card to reflect the light here and there. That's it really, nothing too complicated or expensive, mainly because I'm thick and poor (too many watches see to that







).

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers, great job


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that case and dial are awesome


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Just got up & have put this one on....
> 
> *O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


very very nice mac.......as always


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Wore this for the day:










But this is new today, so I had to change this evening once I got it:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> But this is new today, so I had to change this evening once I got it:


Woo! It arrived.







(On a bank holiday - how did you manage that?) Very, very nice.









But it isn't colourful.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

quoll said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > But this is new today, so I had to change this evening once I got it:
> ...


Will someone please please stop posting pics of watches that are crying out "BUY ME AND BUY ME NOW!".


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > But this is new today, so I had to change this evening once I got it:
> ...


Very, very, very nice











> But it isn't colourful.


The hand lume looks slightly green











mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got up & have put this one on....
> ...


Thanks









Anyway I swapped over to this earlier in the evening....

*RLT-11, No.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*










Then this before coming to work....

*Alpha `Grenade`, Miyota cal.8200 21 jewels*










& as usual it`ll be over to this when I start my rounds









*Glycine Incursore, Unitas cal.6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

quoll said:


> Woo! It arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sourced from Australia, brought in by my mother-in-law who flew in from Oz yesterday









Like Mach says, the lume is definitely greenish...


----------

